# Military Digital Camo???



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just wanted your opinions on this military camo. My wife wants to get me some camo that I don't have for christmas since I own about everything out there. I have heard good things about this camo so I told her to look at it. Have you guys heard anything about it for hunting?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I got within 40 yards of an elk while wearing Woodland digi camo this year.... its very good stuff. If I had it to do over, I'd get the desert digi's but thats because I spend so much time out there. I'd get Woodland for mountain hunting.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wear the stuff everyday for work, and in my opinion, the Army ACU would work great in the sage if you are still hunting and the Marine desert or woodland would be good for still hunting desert or rocky locations like RR77 stated, but if you are looking for camo to stalk hunt big game I would consider something that does a better job of breaking up your image. You want something that has big, bold lines that can be seen from a distance. Sticks & Limbs or Predator is some of the best stuff out there.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I also wear it to work. I wear the new army ACU pattern. In my eyes its a great pattern. But they are not that durable. The old woodland style is built better. The velcro on them is a nice thing, but not when your out in the field. It gathers lots of dirt and debris. 

I get it for free and I still will not wear it hunting, get you some Predator or King's.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utfireman said:


> I also wear it to work. I wear the new army ACU pattern. In my eyes its a great pattern. But they are not that durable. The old woodland style is built better. The velcro on them is a nice thing, but not when your out in the field. It gathers lots of dirt and debris.
> 
> I get it for free and I still will not wear it hunting, get you some Predator or King's.


Really??.... I'd be interested in obtaining some of the sage colored camo..... I'd even pay you for it. About thevelcro... its easy to rip the seams for the velcro and throw on some buttons. I don't know if it matters, but I only wore the pants when I was hunting elk. I had Underarmour as the top.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

It is issued to me, the only way that you can get it is to buy it. But remember the rules for civilian's.... -BaHa!-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Now the bonus question. Any know why the digital camo vs. previous patterns (ala Desert Storm type patterns)?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utfireman said:


> It is issued to me, the only way that you can get it is to buy it. But remember the rules for civilian's.... -BaHa!-


Oy.... guess my signiture will get me in trouble eventually then.... I'm all about not following the orders for civilians. 8) I do suppose I could obtain some other ways but I have to wait till he's back on base. :lol:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

The biggest reason for the change was the Marines wanted a uniform that was not like anyone else's.Those stubborn jarheads wanted something to call their own. So they started looking at other uniform's and pattern's and the final product is their digi uniform. Now Army went to the digi uniform and the Air Force is going to have one someday, theirs is going to look like tiger strips. The flyboys have always been a little off... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Close, but that is only part of it. The digi pattern - when viewed with the digital imaging equipment of today - is harder to distinguish. When the image is pixel-ated, make what is imaged pixel-ated and its harder to see.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Jeez I leave on deployment for 7 months and on the way home get on here and your already bad mouthing us stubborn Jarheads. See the army gets all the money and equipment. The marines get all the left overs and we still do a better job. So they decided to let us get our own uniform. Then the army liked them so much and didn't want to be out done so they came out with their own digi their ACU's. I'm not a real big fan of their ACU's. I like our digi's they work pretty good the Iraqi's can definitely tell the difference in uniform. They're a lot more compliant for us than the army. They still think we have to kill our first born and eat their heart to get into the Corps. Their pretty decent for huntin' to I guess. My little brother used one of my unservicable sets on the archery deer and got a nice buck. So they must work alright. 


SEMPER FI


----------

